# Steelbooks (DVD), PC-Games (Fallout 3, GTA 4, Full Throttle, ...), DVI Kabel



## littlePCchekka (11. Oktober 2009)

Hallo liebe PCGames-Forum-Nutzer,

                 heute muss jetzt endlich mal mein alter (neuwertiger) Kram raus, den ich nicht mehr benutze. Da das Zeug alles fast noch im Neuzustand ist denke ich doch, dass sich der Ein oder Andere von euch darüber freuen könnte, hier ein Schnäppchen zu machen. Aber Achtung, immer schön realistisch bleiben mit den Preisen    Tausch ist durchaus drin, müsste man halt auf einen Nenner kommen was nicht immer einfach ist. Aber nun zu den Objekten der Begierde:

*
DVDs (Die DVDs sind alle nagelneu, manche wurden nur aus der Folie genommen und nie angeschaut):*

Fight Club (Steelbook, Special Edition, 2 DVDs)
The Crow - Die Krähe & The Crow: Die Rache Der Krähe (Steelbook, Die Ultimative Collection, 2 DVDs)
LOST Staffel 2
 *CDs:*

Tosca J.A.C. (Special Edition Digipack im Ledereinband)http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160380566985&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
 *PC Spiele:*

Full Throttle (zu dt. "Vollgas", Originalausgabe, CD)http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160380567707&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
Anachronox (Original US-Ausgabe, Premier Collection, minimales Loch in DVD Hülle aber nichts schlimmes)http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160380566828&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
GTA 4 (absolut wie neu, 1 mal installiert)
Fallout 3 (absolut wie neu, 1 mal gespielt)
 *Bücher:*

Effi Briest (Taschenbuch)
Wirtschaft & Recht GK Abitur Prüfungsaufgaben 2007
*
                Anderes:*

DVI-I Kabel (vergoldete Kontakte, ca. 3,5m)
DVI-I auf DVI-D Adapter


----------



## Atropa (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steelbooks, Games & more*



littlePCchekka schrieb:


> *DVDs (Die DVDs sind alle nagelneu, manche wurden nur aus der Folie genommen und nie angeschaut):*
> *
> *
> Postal (Steelcase, Limited Special-Edition) + *Postal Soundtrack (ohne Jewelcase, wird einfach in die Postal Box mit reingelegt) + original Uwe Boll Autogramm*
> ...


 Sag mir mal ein Preis für die oberen Sachen, stimmt der Preis, so kommen wir sofort ins Geschäft.


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steelbooks, Games & more*

Was willst du den für American Gangster (Steelbook, 2-Disc Extended Collector's Edition)


----------



## littlePCchekka (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steelbooks, Games & more*

Push, hab noch tolle Sachen hier, greift zu. Ich mach euch einen guten Preis.


----------



## littlePCchekka (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steelbooks, Games & more*

Push. Preise sind wirklich niedrig!


----------



## jupp009 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steelbooks, Games & more*

was möchtest du für "Das Fünfte Element" haben?


----------



## littlePCchekka (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steelbooks, Games & more*



jupp009 schrieb:


> was möchtest du für "Das Fünfte Element" haben?


   Sagen wir 6 Euro inkl. Versand im Luftpolsterumschlag. DVD ist nur ausgepackt worden, nicht angeschaut.


----------



## jupp009 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steelbooks, Games & more*

gekauft! alles weitere per "pcg mail"


----------



## littlePCchekka (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steelbooks, Games & more*

Und hoch! Neue Titel dazugekommen. Schlag zu, ich habe echt faire Preise und wer mehr nimmt bekommt Rabatt.


----------



## sagichnet (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steelbooks, Games & more*

Sweeney Todd + Gta IV

 Wie viel für beide zusammen und wie viel für Sweeney Todd alleine?


----------



## FiredBullet (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steelbooks, Games & more*

Ich möchte GTA 4 unbedingt bezahle 25 €


----------



## littlePCchekka (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steelbooks, Games & more*



sagichnet schrieb:


> Sweeney Todd + Gta IV
> 
> Wie viel für beide zusammen und wie viel für Sweeney Todd alleine?


 Für Sweeney Todd möchte ich gerne 8 Euro inkl. Versand.
 Für GTA 4 27,20 Euro inkl. Versand.
 Für beides nehme ich Dir 31 Euro inkl. Versand ab. Ich brauche aber einen Altersnachweis wegen GTA 4, also Scan deines Personalausweises z.B., dieser wird nach Abschluss des Geschäftes natürlich gelöscht.



FiredBullet schrieb:


> Ich möchte GTA 4 unbedingt bezahle 25 €


 Du hast PN, gleiche(r) Preis/Konditionen wie oben.

Wenn sagichnet beides nimmt hat er aber den Vortritt.


----------



## sagichnet (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steelbooks, Games & more*

gta iv ist zu teuer und ich habe gerade bei amazon gesehen, dass sweeney todd neu nur noch 5€ kostet, von daher kein interesse mehr.


----------



## littlePCchekka (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steelbooks, Games & more*



sagichnet schrieb:


> gta iv ist zu teuer und ich habe gerade bei amazon gesehen, dass sweeney todd neu nur noch 5€ kostet, von daher kein interesse mehr.


    Also bei Amazon beginnen die Preise bei 9,98 Euro + 3 Euro Versand, könntest du mir eben zeigen wo das 5 Euro kostet? Und was würdest du für GTA 4 bezahlen?


----------



## sagichnet (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steelbooks, Games & more*

Für Gta IV würde ich 20€ bezahlen, hier der Link zu Amazon: www.amazon.de/Sweeney-Todd-teuflische-Barbier-Street/dp/B0019BSC3Q/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## littlePCchekka (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steelbooks, Games & more*



sagichnet schrieb:


> Für Gta IV würde ich 20€ bezahlen, hier der Link zu Amazon: www.amazon.de/Sweeney-Todd-teuflische-Barbier-Street/dp/B0019BSC3Q/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


   Stimmt, hast recht. Aber 20 Euro ist einfach zu wenig für ein nagelneues GTA 4. Hab gestern die Aktivierung widerrufen und nun ists komplett neu. Also 27 Euro inkl. Versand kann ich dir noch anbieten, dann bin ich dir sehr entgegengekommen. Weiter runter kann ich nicht.


----------



## sagichnet (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Steelbooks, Games & more*

Ne, mehr als 20€ kann ich zurzeit für ein PC Spiel nicht ausgeben. Dann lass ich FiredBullet den vortritt


----------



## littlePCchekka (3. November 2009)

*AW: Steelbooks, Games & more*

Push.


----------



## littlePCchekka (8. November 2009)

*AW: Steelbooks, Games & more*

Push.


----------



## littlePCchekka (12. November 2009)

*AW: Steelbooks, Games & more*

Hoch!


----------



## littlePCchekka (14. November 2009)

*AW: Steelbooks, Games & more*

Risen und Fallout 3 dazu, absolut wie neu.


----------



## TinoZeros (14. November 2009)

*AW: Steelbooks, Games & more*

tauscht du auch+Draufzahlung?währe an Risen interessiert...schau dich einfach mal bei mir um


----------



## arctosa (14. November 2009)

*AW: Steelbooks, Games & more*

Was willst du jeweils für Risen und Fallout?


----------



## littlePCchekka (14. November 2009)

*AW: Steelbooks, Games & more*



TinoZeros schrieb:


> tauscht du auch+Draufzahlung?währe an Risen interessiert...schau dich einfach mal bei mir um





arctosa schrieb:


> Was willst du jeweils für Risen und Fallout?


 Also tauschen würde ich aber nur gegen noch verschweißte Blurays. Bei den was du anbietest ist leider nichts dabei.

 Risen soll 40 Euro inkl. Versand kosten. Fallout 3 kann ich Dir für 30 Euro inkl. Versand geben. Beide Spiele wie gesagt nagelneu, nur DVD eingelegt und dann gespielt. Wenn du beides nehmen solltest bekommst du die Games für 62,50 Euro inkl. Versand. Altersnachweis brauche ich ebenfalls.


----------



## littlePCchekka (22. November 2009)

*AW: [V] Blu-Ray, Steelbooks (DVD), PC-Games (Risen, Fallout 3, ...) & more*

So, alles was ich bei eBay einstellen darf gibts nun dort. Links habe
 ich angegeben, den Rest gibts weiterhin hier. Macht mir Angebote ich
 will das Zeug echt loswerden.


----------



## littlePCchekka (20. Dezember 2009)

Und hoch damit!


----------

